# Opening Day-April 24, 2010 Kayak Fishing Outing



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Kayak fishing on Heron Lake in the Holly State Recreational Area for the walleye/pike opener on Saturday, April 24, 2010. This lake is 132 acres with depths up to 40 feet. It holds walleye, pike, muskie, and a variety of warmwater species, including largemouth bass (for the "catch and immediate release" season). I have not personally fished this lake but considering it ONLY allows electric motors, it will suit us paddlers well.

Here's info on the park and the lake, itself.

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=459&type=SPRK

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Holly_Slide_Show_230388_7.pdf

Details to come as far as when/where we will meet. Reply here if you are interested in attending. And if anyone wants to help with the logistics of this event, please send me a PM. 

For those new to kayak fishing, there will be several experienced kayak fishermen with fully rigged boats to answer your questions on rigging and equipping your kayak once we are off the water. 

Hope to see some new faces and don't forget to bring and wear your personal floatation device (PFD).


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

We are going to meet at the boat launch at 8:00am. Heron Lake, Holly State Recreational Area.

Link to Park: http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=459&type=SPRK 

Link to Park map: http://www.michigandnr.com/Publications/PDFS/RecreationCamping/holly_map.pdf

Here's a map of the lake that shows the location of the boat launch:










If you plan to attend, please let me know via PM or reply here. We are probably going to plan to have a shore lunch.


----------



## Michoutdoors (Apr 4, 2008)

How did it go on Saturday? Did you guys hook into any fish? I wanted to make it out to it but had other plans for that day. I am hoping to make it out fishing in my kayak sometime this week.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Some of the guys picked up some big crappie and largemouth. It was a nice lake and park but the walleye and pike were difficult to pattern. Spoke in length with a regular that has fished the lake for the last 20 years and he managed one good-sized pike for his efforts. I am glad we didn't pick a larger lake because the winds made this smaller lake a challenge at times. We had a good time, nonetheless. 

Welcome to the site, I see this was your first post.


----------

